# Question about squirrel hunting



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I've never been squirrel hunting and am planning on going this year at my in laws who have tons of them. My question is how do they taste? I know taste is different for everyone but I just wanted to get a consensus on how they tasted. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If they are prepared right they have the consistency of fried chicken. They are great tasting but kinda like bluegill in that it takes a few to feed more than just one person! 

Mr. A


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool thanks for the help!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

How to skin them, the easy way.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c8OyexZ10E[/ame]


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Sweet video I really appreciate it!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Squirrels taste like squirrels. They are very lean and easy to dry out when cooking.

Actually they taste somewhat like chicken and just about any chicken recipe will work. This was a simple chicken and noodles recipe that I subbed squirrel for. I've encountered a few people that refused to try it because they knew it had squirrel in it. Those that can get past the squirrel part of it absolutely love it.

Simple and without a bunch of complex ingredients that hide the fact you're eating squirrel. Squirrel is the star of the dish.

Crock Pot Squirrel With Noodles Over Smashed Taters.

2-4 Squirrels (depending on species)
1 bag of egg noodles
1 large onion (tennis ball size + or a couple of smaller ones)
3 large stalks of celery
3 whole carrots
2 or 3 garlic cloves
Salt and Pepper to taste.

Quarter onion. Clean celery and carrot stalks. Trim carrots and celery to fit whole or a couple of large pieces in crock pot. Take dressed, rinsed and whole squirrels and add to crock pot. If using fox squirrels that don't fit in the pot then cut squirrel into 2 pieces just in front of the hind legs. Add garlic and veggies with squirrels. Cover with about 1 inch of water. Add pinch of salt and pepper. Cook covered on high for about 6 hours. Carrots and celery should be cooked soft by now.

Keeping the crock pot on high. Skim off any chunky foam and discard. Carefully remove all the squirrel and allow to cool to the point of handling. Check to make sure no bones fell out in the pot. Remove them if they did. Remove garlic, celery and carrots from the pot (discard) leaving nothing but liquid and onions. De-bone the squirrel and add meat back to the pot. Add egg noodles to the pot and cover until they are cooked. You'll likely need to add more water while the noodles cook and possibly some more at the end to get the consistency you want. You can add but you can't take away so do that slowly. Consistency when the noodles are fully cooked should be stew like. Season again to taste. Noodles take about 45 mins to 1 hour if the pot stays hot and bubbling.

A little corn starch can be used to thicken things up if the consistency is too soup like. 

Spoon over a bed or bowl of buttery smashed taters and enjoy.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe sounds good!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

steelheadtracker said:


> Thanks for the recipe sounds good!


Once you have that recipe perfected and under your belt, I'll throw in a recipe for squirrel gravy and biscuits that is to die for. Slightly complex in technique but not heavy on ingredients.

If you've ever seen Forest Gump where Bubba rambles on for days about shrimp, you can pretty much do that with squirrel once your pallet understands what it is.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Here are 2 of my favorite recipes.

*Richland County Squirrel*
(Cindy Bishop)

1  4 squirrels
2 cups Bisquick flour or all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt or garlic salt
1 teaspoon pepper or chili pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
1 stick of real butter
1 to 2 jars of beef gravy

Dress and clean squirrels. Wash in several waters and dry. Cut into serving portions. Combine flour, salt, pepper & paprika in shaking bag. Place squirrel in the bag, and shake.

Heat 2 tablespoons of butter in skillet, then add squirrel; brown on both sides.Add butter as needed. Pour ½ jar of gravy into a casserole dish. Add the squirrel and pour the remaining gravy over squirrel. Cover the casserole with aluminum foil and bake at 350 for 45 minutes to one hour. Remove foil, bake 15 more minutes or until meat is falling off the bone.

If you like stuffed squirrel, just keep the squirrel whole, brown squirrel in butter, then stuff squirrel with your favorite dressing mix. Place in casserole dish and follow the recipe above.

*Squirrel pot pie*

3 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
3 squirrels, boiled and boned
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup thinly sliced celery
1 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced
3 T flour
1t salt
½ t pepper
½ t dried thyme

Topping:
2C buttermilk baking mix (like Bisquick or Jiffy)
1C milk

Heat oven to 400F. Combine all filling ingredients in a mixing bowl. Spray a 9x13 baking dish with nonstick spray. Spoon filling mixture into baking pan and set aside. In a medium mixing bowl combine topping ingredients. Spoon batter evenly over filling. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes or until crust is golden brown.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I always quartered the meat, breaded like chicken and pan fried. Yummy. Don't over fry because as mentioned it is very lean meat and will dry out and get tough.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the recipes all sound very good!!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I always quarter mine and put them in the slow cooker with like all the pot roast ingredients, or beef stew ingredients, except minus the beef.

Although that pot pie recipe looks very interesting.

I have finally talked the wife into making Pheasant pot pie this year, maybe she can make squirrel too.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I loved squirrel and squirrel hunting. Hated skinning them and preparing them. Gave up because of that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I deep fried one last year that was so tough.. He was a big ole male. Old guy. Tough as nails LOL! Turned him into dog treats. I'll try some different things this year if I get a few. My spot last year wasn't as good as I hoped.


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Even young squirrels need pressure cooked or boiled to make them tender to fry. An old squirrel may need to be cooked for 90 min, but most 45 to 60 min. will do. I am 63 and have eaten grey and fox squirrels for all my life. Dad was from W.Va. and we would travel to his old home place just to hunt greys. I get plenty of fox squirrels here in central Ohio.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUUR6lxnAME[/ame]

"pull his pajamas off him"
I love this guy! Good ole Fox Statler!


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I watched that video the other day. That guy is awesome!


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

I hunt squirrel with my trusty 22 cal air rifle so much fun......happy hunting


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

If you like chicken or turkey, you'll like squirrel. I'm no cooking expert but here is a simple and easy recipe I use.

I cut them into 5 pieces. 4 legs and the back part of the body less the ribs.
In a pan, brown pieces in butter on stove top on a high heat for a few mins. Then I put them in the slow cooker with some Cajun Injector "Hot N' Spicy Butter" Creole for 3-4 hrs. They come out as tender as could be and the pre-browning keeps meat from falling apart.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*You will need at least one squirrel to prepare this recipe..
If there are no squirrels, use the neighbors cat!*

Cut the squirrel into 5 parts.
Front shoulders with legs.
Rear legs.
Back and chest.

Bend the ribs back and break so you can have the back and rib cage pressed flat to the bottom of the pan.

Use a no stick fry pan just large enough to hold all of the squirrel. 

Salt and pepper the pieces and place in the pan. Arrange the pieces so there is little or no space between the pieces. If you can just fill the pan, all the better. Sprinkle some garlic flakes or powder on the meat.

Now cover the pieces with bacon. Make sure the edges of the bacon overlay just enough to completely seal the meat pile. Tuck the bacon in or under around the edge.

Spread some diced peppers, onion rings, fresh or canned mushrooms slices and tomato slices on top of bacon. The peppers, onion and mushrooms are basic. You can substitute anything you like.

Now add a bit of beer (or water) to the pan so you have about 1/8 of liquid in the pan. The beer gives more flavor.

Put the lid on the pan and turn the fire on very low so you heat the whole mess slowly for 5-10 minutes.

Slowly increase the fire until you can hear the liquid start to simmer. You do not want to boil.

Leave simmering for about 30-40 minutes, then pour off excess accumulated liquid, so again there is about 1/8 of liquid left. Continue to simmer for another 30 minutes.

Check the meat with a fork. The back legs should begin to feel tender. Pour off the liquid and continue to cook another 15 minutes with the lid on.

Pour off all liquid, turn everything and increase flame a bit. Continue to cook with the lid off and turn about every 5 minutes. The meat will brown slightly and bacon will start to crisp. Check for tenderness and serve with bisquits.

THIS IS GOOD STUFF!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I usually do my squirrel in the crock pot. I use 4 squirrels(not par boiled) and cut the meat off the bones. I put 6 cups of water,1 bag of frozen mixed vegetables(1 pound bag), 4 or 5 potatoes peeled and cut into pieces or you can use the canned potatoes, 2 packs of stew seasoning that you can get anywhere, and the squirrel meat in the crock pot and set it for 8 hours on low. When it's done I thicken it with instant mashed potatoes. It's very tasty. My wife and kids love it and they know that it's squirrel. You can par boil the squirrel first this makes the meat easier to get off the bones, but don't put it in the crock pot until there's only 1 hour of cooking time left.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone ever make squirrel jerky?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

... That would be some tough, chewy jerky! . . .


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

EJH said:


> Anyone ever make squirrel jerky?


 Not jerky--- but it's pretty good grilled  Marinated over-nite in some spicy mustard,steak sauce and white wine. The front legs were a little dry but they tasted good. I should have pulled them off a little sooner but they were still eatable .


----------

